# Textfeld: Schrift mittig setzen



## time-master (17. März 2005)

Hallo.
 Ich möchte bei einem Textfeld valign auf middle stellen! Wie kann ich das machen?
 Mein bisheriger Code:

```
<INPUT NAME="eingabe" SIZE="65" STYLE=" height: 150px; font-size: 20pt" TYPE="text">
```


----------



## redlama (17. März 2005)

Mit folgendem Code bekommst Du es hin, dass der Text mittig (horizontal) in das Eingabefeld eingegeben wird:
	
	
	



```
<input name="eingabe" size="65" style="height:150px;font-size:20pt;text-align:center;" type="text">
```
Dass der Text auch vertikal mittig ist, wirst Du wohl nicht hinbekommen, da <input> Felder einzeilige Eingabefelder sind. Und nur weil Du das Feld mit einer Höhe versiehst, wird es noch lange nicht mehrzeilig und somit wirst Du den Text auch nicht vertikal mittig setzen können, ...

redlama


----------



## hanzen (17. März 2005)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das für dich ist, was du wolltest, aber mit

```
padding-top: 25px;
```
im style="" könntest du es versuchen. Bzw. musst mit dem px Wert mal ein bisschen rumspielen.

Sonst musst du genauer erklären, worauf du hinaus willst.

Hannes


----------



## time-master (17. März 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit folgendem Code bekommst Du es hin, dass der Text mittig (horizontal) in das Eingabefeld eingegeben wird:
> 
> ```
> <input name="eingabe" size="65" style="height:150px;font-size:20pt;text-align:center;" type="text">
> ```


 
   Das man es zentrieren kann, ist mir schon klar! Das war aber nicht meine Frage!



			
				redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass der Text auch vertikal mittig ist, wirst Du wohl nicht hinbekommen, da <input> Felder einzeilige Eingabefelder sind.


 
 Das ist eine schwammige Aussage! Geht es oder geht es nicht? Ich denke wenn man keine Antwort auf eine Frage hat, brauch man sie auch nicht beantworten. Das müllt das Forum nur zu und nützt keinem etwas!



			
				redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und nur weil Du das Feld mit einer Höhe versiehst, wird es noch lange nicht mehrzeilig und somit wirst Du den Text auch nicht vertikal mittig setzen können, ...


 
   Ich habe nie vorgehabt ein Textfeld mehrzeilig zu machen! 

   Ich möchte nur die Schrift vertikal mittig setzen!


----------



## time-master (17. März 2005)

Danke hanzen!
 Damit kann ich schon etwas anfangen!


----------



## Quaese (17. März 2005)

Hi,

wenn du den Ansatz von @hanzen aufgreifst und das *padding* für alle Seiten angibst,
sollte die Schrift zentriert erscheinen.

```
<input type="text" style="font-size: 14px; padding: 6px 0;" value="ein Text" />
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

